# How to raise a confident son with a good Alpha/Beta combo..



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

My son is young, not quite 6 yrs. old, yet I've been teaching him how to be a gentleman. He is proud of himself when he uses his manners & holds doors- he has adopted the 'ladies first' mentality when it comes to serving his dinner, etc..He's rough & tumble, a great little athlete already & very loving..so pretty well rounded already

I'm wondering, how do I continue to raise him so that he has respect for women, as well as FOR HIMSELF. 
See, I know there is a fine line between putting a woman first & sacrificing yourself completely for her. I know man-hood is far down the line, but I believe what he's learning now will pave the way for the man he becomes..
His father is a great role-model as well..I'm asking this question because I am with him more often than his father, so I want to be sure I'm guiding him the right way, confident & balanced!
Thank you for any insight you provide!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

If you are both good role models and teaching him good manners and strong values, then I wouldn't worry.

This sentence, for example? "See, I know there is a fine line between putting a woman first & sacrificing yourself completely for her."

That's not about your son. Is it?

He sounds like a great kid, and you sound like wonderful parents. So stop worrying. Trust me, childhood brings plenty of worries, you don't need to borrow any.


----------



## gofish (Mar 16, 2012)

It sounds like you're doing a great job raising your son already, karma*girl! Teaching your son to respect others, no matter who they are, is an important lesson and will benefit him greatly in life. And you're right—the principles he learns now will stick with him for the rest of your life, so you're smart to invest the time with him now.
I have two sons myself, ages 14 and 4. They are very different from each other personality-wise, but we have made an effort to emphasize treating one another with respect. Everyone in life—family members, friends, and coworkers—wants to be valued and treated well, and when we show others that courtesy, they're more likely to return it. If your son can learn this lesson at an early age, it will make the whole process easier.
Given your attention to this matter, you might want to check out some resources on this topic. There's a couple books on raising boys that I've learned about through my work with Focus on the Family that I have found helpful. Here and here are links to them if you're interested. Keep up the good work and God bless!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Cosistant, fair, loving, etc etc etc in the end they will become adults and do what THEY choose.

I've seen countless kids grow up in awesome homes only to hit 17-18 and completely throw it away for a couple of years. At the same time I've seen the complete opposite happen too.

You sound like you are doing great.......


----------

